# First YN-622 Review (video)



## keithfullermusic (Aug 21, 2012)

This is pulled from another user on a different forum - http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1212530&page=8 - (also, feel free to merge it with the existing thread, I just wanted to make sure people would see this)


http://youtu.be/NTUuFGTHskY


Here are my conclusions. 

At first it took me a second to get these started, but then I realized I accidentally set them in the wrong mode (holding channel for 3 seconds putting them in mix mode). 

-Currently they don't work on my 1d mark IV, but yongnou has contacted me and is working on a fix. They currently work on my 5d3 and my 7d. I honestly thought they'd work fine on the 1d and 7d, but oh well. 

-The build appears roughly the same as the pixel kings, minus the weirdo shape the kings had. The locking ring seems nicer and the metal hot shoe appears beefier (from what I remember, I sold mine two weeks ago). 

-the pixel kings came with a nice carrying case and cables. the YN622's didnt, I wish they did. Looks like I'll just have to find a way to safely transport them. 

-Quick start up time / shoot time. You can see in the video I shoot with the transceiver (tx) off, then turn it on and shoot right away without any issues. 

-Manual / ETTL ratios is very easy to control especially on the 5d mark III. This is exactly how I expected them to work. 

-MIX mode i haven't gotten into yet, again, i JUST got them today and literally opened them, and started filming. 

-haven't used these with any YN560's yet, but im assuming they work just like dumb triggers

-i CLEARLY need to read the manual. 

-I wish there was a USB port for possible firmware updates. 

-LOVE the fact that they are transceivers!!

-Didn't test long distance, but will this weekend at my wedding. Since it's on 2.4gHz i'm sure it will be fine.


YN622C first run! by btmlinedan, on Flickr
__________________
*dan l *Flickr l *cars: dkfx Photography l weddings: Blue Martini Photography


----------



## AdamJ (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I've been contemplating updating my flash system and I think I'm convinced now that, for me at least, this is the way to go.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 21, 2012)

and they are only $100 - that is an incredible price compared to the competitors.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 21, 2012)

Huh, wow. This looks pretty great. It'd be pretty awesome to do ratios and such, and be able to adjust everything on the fly from the camera. Maybe I'll upgrade to this from the Phottix Strato II's in a while.


----------



## vitalboy (Aug 29, 2012)

Does it work as ttl on a 1dsMKII since it doesn't have a flash control menu? And why you're using another trigger on top of it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AdamJ (Sep 1, 2012)

vitalboy said:


> Does it work as ttl on a 1dsMKII since it doesn't have a flash control menu? And why you're using another trigger on top of it? Thanks in advance.



That's a good question. The YN-622 takes commands from the camera's flash menu. It doesn't have its own user inputs - one reason why it's so cost-effective. I actually prefer it that way because it eliminates a potential source of conflicting commands or user error.

However, they say it's compatible with almost all bodies but I'm not clear how it interfaces with non-flash-menu bodies to make it functional. Maybe forthcoming reviews will answer that question.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 1, 2012)

if there is no flash control on the body, then i'd assume it either does nothing or most likely just serves as a trigger based off what the actual flash is set to.


----------



## DB (Sep 1, 2012)

For those who are interested, Yongnuo have just released a new flash unit the YN-568 (with GN of 58 @ IS0=100 105mm) BUT this time supporting HSS, for around 200 dollars. This is a fully wireless E-TTL-II unit like the YN-565EX. I've had 2 x YN-565's and they're really powerful units like 580EXII, but without Master trigger, HSS and lesser build quality. However, a combination of the new transceivers + new flashguns and you have a full in-camera flash control stroboscopic set-up that is radio controlled, at a very inexpensive price point that will do everything a bunch of Canon Speedlite's will do (at least in terms of light + power).

http://www.yongnuostore.com/product/yongnuo-yn-568ex-high-speed-sync-hss-flash-speedlite-speedlight_canon/


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 1, 2012)

DB said:


> For those who are interested, Yongnuo have just released a new flash unit the YN-568 (with GN of 58 @ IS0=100 105mm) BUT this time supporting HSS, for around 200 dollars. This is a fully wireless E-TTL-II unit like the YN-565EX. I've had 2 x YN-565's and they're really powerful units like 580EXII, but without Master trigger, HSS and lesser build quality. However, a combination of the new transceivers + new flashguns and you have a full in-camera flash control stroboscopic set-up that is radio controlled, at a very inexpensive price point that will do everything a bunch of Canon Speedlite's will do (at least in terms of light + power).
> 
> http://www.yongnuostore.com/product/yongnuo-yn-568ex-high-speed-sync-hss-flash-speedlite-speedlight_canon/



I was talking about this setup earlier, but was told that this isn't a "real" setup. If the quality of these things holds up, I don't see any reason why this setup wouldn't be incredible. The only problem I see with the 568s is that they don't support an external battery pack, which can be huge for heavy strobe work.


----------



## DB (Sep 4, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> I was talking about this setup earlier, but was told that this isn't a "real" setup. If the quality of these things holds up, I don't see any reason why this setup wouldn't be incredible. The only problem I see with the 568s is that they don't support an external battery pack, which can be huge for heavy strobe work.



I couldn't agree more, they should have an external battery pack socket, especially if they're going to be mounted on light stands or placed somewhere out of reach (they need to have a lot of juice available on tap). Personally, I don't think that Yongnuo scrimped on this feature due to cost considerations, rather I know from personal experience that external power packs can 'brick' their flash units as the power from the battery pack goes directly to the capacitor (their voltage tolerances are obviously not great), because this summer I killed a YN-565EX as soon as I attached a PiXel Pro TD-381 pack to it. Prior to this it worked fine. Therefore I believe (anyway) that the lack of an external battery source is to prevent 'returns'!


----------



## MK5GTI (Sep 5, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> if there is no flash control on the body, then i'd assume it either does nothing or most likely just serves as a trigger based off what the actual flash is set to.



I am interested on the YN-622, but i am using a older Canon body 5DC, so without the flash menu/control, all i can hope is this unit to do things in ETTL, and i can't control anything?

does the Pixel King allow me to have more control for 5DC or any older Canon body?

anything the Pixel king is worth looking over this? i am open to either of these affordable ETTL trigger


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 5, 2012)

@MK5GTI

At best they (YN622s) might be able to have full functionality, but you will have to go to the flashes themselves and make the changes - and that's a best case scenario. If I were you, I'd stay away from them with your camera.


----------



## MK5GTI (Sep 6, 2012)

thanks for your reply, so what would you recommend for user with old Canon body (without the flash menu)?

my understanding now is that both Pixel King and Yn622 both won't provide me with control, all i can do is TTL and maybe compensation?


----------

